# Cheap Wireless Headphones



## mitraark (Jan 28, 2012)

I live in a hostel and i have to use Headphones with my PC [ public computer ] , since i have roommates. My current headphones are in a very pathetic condition owing to all the  sadistic mishandling it had to suffer , and i can hardly hear from them after much adjusting of the wires.

So i am thinking of getting those cheap Techcom / Intex headphones which are cordless. I cannot spend much as it might attract some unwanted aatention 

I've heard they are available for Rs ~500 , anyone has any ideas about those ?

Anything better ? [ But within Rs 1000 ] ?

Or are Wireless Headphones Not advisable ?


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 28, 2012)

Thats quite sad. 

And about the suggestion , well my uncle bought these Tech Com ones 7 months back right after they bought their 46 inch TV Worth 1 Lakh.
You cannot imagine their reaction. I used it and they sucked big time. 
Audio Clarity is obviously not good and for some reason they keep disconnecting every few minutes.

Though Ive heard avg. reviews about the Intex ones. Do test them! I HAVNT TESTED THEM MY SELF!
Otherwise you could go for the HD201. it has a 3m cord which I think is pretty long.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 28, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> Thats quite sad.
> 
> And about the suggestion , well my uncle bought these Tech Com ones 7 months back right after they bought their 46 inch TV Worth 1 Lakh.
> You cannot imagine their reaction. I used it and they sucked big time.
> ...



That is what i was fearing , i don't trust wireless, and its not the cord length  i'm worried about  , people tend to do illogical stuff in hostels  My current headphone looks completely battered, it has been stepped on , their food on it , no padding whatsoever.

Still , i can live with sub par audio quality, but disconnecting would be a big NO


----------



## myidjackass (Jan 29, 2012)

Search for Frontech Wirless.  I have three wirless headphones of frontech. Got from wholesale dealer for Rs. 400/-each. Market price 800. Using since 2yrs.
GROOVE : JIL 1915. Also you can use 2 or maybe more wireless headphone on single transmitter. 

Untitled Document


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 29, 2012)

How is beetel as a brand? I believe its better than intex/techcom/fronttech? Beetel has a model BEETEL BOOM 10000. Heres the link
Beetel Boom 10000 Cordless Head Phone . Buy Best Beetel Boom 10000 Cordless Head Phone at Lowest Price Online


Anyway Ive noticed similar models of that same type of wireless headphones, all look the same. Intex, mitashi,beetel are all rebranding the same model I guess


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 29, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> Anyway Ive noticed similar models of that same type of wireless headphones, all look the same. Intex, mitashi,beetel are all rebranding the same model I guess



@OP
That could be true. So try them all before you make a decision.


----------

